# Schraffur-Pattern



## Lord Brain (13. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe mich jetzt schon dumm-und-dämlich probiert (ja, auch gesucht), aber ich bekomme einfach kein anständiges Schraffur-Pattern hin.
Ich hab's mehrmals probiert (2) -nur die Methode veranschaulicht- alles hat nicht so funktioniert wie ich es gern hätte.
Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit sich ein Pattern wie in (1) selbst zu erstellen?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Oktober 2003)

Versuchs mal mit einer durch Datei von 32, 64, 128, ... Pixeln oder einer durch 32, 64, 128, ... teilbaren Datei (Maße) und fülle diese mit einem diagonalen Strich oben links zu unten unten rechts.

Daraus erstell ein Muster.

Fülle deine Wunschdatei mit diesem Muster!


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Oktober 2003)

@Lord Brain - Hier kommt Trick (17) 

"Datei" => "Neu"


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Oktober 2003)

Danach über "strg+(+)" auf 1600% zoomen


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Oktober 2003)

Anschließend mit Hilfe des "Buntstift-Werkzeuges"
(Pinselgröße=1);(Modus=Normal);(Deckkraft=100%)
folgende Pixel setzen:


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Oktober 2003)

Sehr schön! 

Ich ging scheinbar vom falschen Ausgangspunkt, nämlich einer Schrafur mit "gröberem" Abstand aus...

So klappt es natürlich wunderbar!


----------



## Mythos007 (13. Oktober 2003)

Zu guter letzt alles markieren ("strg+a") und über "Bearbeiten => "Muster festlegen..."
das eben erstellte Muster zu Deinen Patterns hinzufügen... .: fertig :.


----------



## Lord Brain (14. Oktober 2003)

Sehr schön...danke euch beiden  

Zur Zeit brauch ich zwar die „gröberen“ Schraffuren von Cutti, aber die kleinen Feinen finden sicherlich auch noch Verwendung


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Oktober 2003)

Um den Abstand zu erhöhen musst du nur die Größe deines Bildes ändern, d.h.: 6x6, 9x9 ... etc.


----------

